# Can I Dissolve Titebond #2?



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

The sad news that a wonderful local GRR, the Dry Gulch & Deadwood, has bitten the dust as it owners prepare to move on to a new location. Some of you may remember the photo essay the hobo did of this layout several years ago -- it looked spectacular at night!

The silver lining is that I was able to rescue some of the PVC roadbed the layout incorporated. This is the same stuff that Split Jaw now manufactures under the name "Mainline". The muddy part of the silver lining is that the roadbed is liberally covered with ballast that has been glued on with a 50/50 mixture of water and Titebond-2. Some of this ballast can break off; some of it so closefully follows the outline of the track that was layed into it that I suspect I could simply lay the new track down into the preformed depressions. 

But a lot of time it's just in the way. I'm trying to avoid having to carefully chip the ballast off stone by stone. Is there some way to dissolve the Titebond-2? After all, it's supposed to be 'water-resistant, rather than waterproof, like #3, right?

I was thinking of filling a children's wading pool full of water and some detergent, and dumping the roadbed into it. Maybe that will soften it up? Or does anybody have a better, quicker solution?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Have you checked the lable. It might tell you there what to do with dried excess


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

TiteBond II is water resistant, not water proof. Soak the sample in water for a couple of days and it should soften enough to get it off.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Try a pressure washer....


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had some success packing wet towels around it for a few hours. It starts to soften a bit and is easier to pick at.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. Got some pieces soaking right now. I'll let you know how it worked!


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, 
Here is a suggestion from the web: 
_What is the best way to disassemble a glue joint? 
The key to the disassembly of glue joints is weakening the bond. For Titebond Original and Titebond II, raising the glue joint temperature with a heat gun or a blow dryer will reduce the glue's strength. Steam from an iron may also work for Titebond Original. Placing a few drops of water on the edge of a joint made with Titebond Liquid Hide Glue will, after absorbed, cause the joint to weaken. 
_ 
So..............maybe hot water would excellerate the process. 
Wesley


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What about a table spoon or more of vinagar in the water. That might desolve the glue.


----------

